
Europe should forget Google and investigate its own shortcomings - DavidChouinard
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6425979e-07b0-11e6-9b51-0fb5e65703ce.html
======
jahnu
Why not investigate both?

------
lwhi
This reeks of propaganda.

